# How to make car rides bareable?



## Germanshepherdlover2507 (Jan 8, 2013)

Yesterday when we brought my little Rosco home in the car he threw up. I wasn't too concerned and then about 15 minutes later he through up again. and when we got home he threw up 2 more times. It was his first long car ride but I just hope that this doesn't happen too often in the future. I really want to go places with him but he hates the car and I'm afraid that hes just gonna puke. How can I get him used to car rides? 
Any ideas?


----------



## Ka$per (Mar 18, 2014)

hi , i had the same problem like my dog throw up 3 times in. 45 min ride and i didn't know what to do until my freind told me don't feed him (my dog lol) befor taking him on a ride and i dont mean don't feed him for 1 day or something i mean don't give him the meal that followed by the ride and it worked for me and im taking my dog out a lot now with no problems and dont stop him from drinking water just no food for 3 hours befor the ride , wish u best luck mate


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Don't sweat it. I've had a few puppies puke a few times their first time or two in the car and then never again. I know some insist it means weak nerves but I do not put any stock in it when it's the puppies first time being taken away from the litter and put in a car. If the dog were going on 5-6 months and still puking or acting nervous, then I would worry but for the first ride home, no way. My current pup puked on his way home from the breeder and I was worried (not that he was sick, but that he was nervous). Turned out he actually WAS sick. Now he loves going places, hops in and out on his own. While they are young, try not to feed and water 30-60 minutes before a car ride.

I approach car riding like crate training in general. They can throw all the fits they want but just have to deal. When they are calm and quiet I talk and praise. When they are throwing a fit, I ignore. My dogs all ride in crates for safety so for me, crate training and car riding are one in the same. My 5 month old puppy is now an old pro. He rides to training and waits his turn in the car, rides to tournaments, etc.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Delgado puked on his first car ride with me and never has since.

Try again with a short ride and see how it goes, if he pukes again you may have a issue. Start slow and work your way up. So day 1 just have them sit in the car while it's not moving, then if that goes well day 2 has you driving once around the block, etc etc

Delgado will whine sometimes on car rides and I find just cracking the window down partly quiets him down right away, I don't know if it's actual car sickness but I know it helps for humans and figure why not.


----------



## Jakesworld (Mar 4, 2014)

So Jake puked at 8 weeks on the ride home. About a 45 minute drive. He did a few times again after that and would sit on the floor board. Didn't even want to look out the windows, just scared. We took him on a little road trip at about 3 months. About a 4 1/2 hour drive he did fine. Sat on the seat, mostly. Even looked out the window. Never puked. We also took one our other dogs with us as well, and I think that made all the difference in the world. So if you have another dog to ride with, that might help. But he still needs to be able to go by himself . Maybe try this. Take your little tike for a short ride, like around the block or equivalent . Give him treats while in the car. Don't take him on a full stomach. But not an overly empty one either. Try to do this everyday. After a bit, find somewhere close by to take him. Hopefully he'll start to associate car rides with fun stuff. Funny I always thought all dogs loved car rides! Every dog I've ever known my whole life has loved car rides! Then I got Jake...reality check. Anyway good luck. Patience and Perseverance, patience and perseverance..


----------



## Galathiel (Nov 30, 2012)

Am I the only one that got a chuckle out of the title? You know, that kinda stuff is illegal in my state. Bare-able tee hee ..

I would try doing it in stages. Didn't someone recently have a post about a carsick dog and what they were doing?


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

My 6 mo old pukes on car rides. Still. This is my first puking puppy. I have a CD that is supposed to mellow dogs out however as our rides are 3 hours and I try to get up at 3:30 am on these days... I'm afraid it would make me drousey when I am driving!

So far, the trip home (same day) is better. So all I have for you is sympathy!


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

My boy didn't puke on the car ride home. But up until he was about 6-9 months old he'd get green around the gills. If I was going somewhere in the morning, I wouldn't feed him his entire breakfast. His recovery time after trips got quicker and quicker. I'd get to training about 30 minutes before class to help him settle before class. Then one day I realized he didn't need the extra time. He's over 4 now rides perfectly. 

I don't know if I'd agree with it being a nerve issue. I have a dog who is strung like a cat and I've never even seen him puke, much less in a vehicle.


----------



## Germanshepherdlover2507 (Jan 8, 2013)

Jakesworld said:


> So Jake puked at 8 weeks on the ride home. About a 45 minute drive. He did a few times again after that and would sit on the floor board. Didn't even want to look out the windows, just scared. We took him on a little road trip at about 3 months. About a 4 1/2 hour drive he did fine. Sat on the seat, mostly. Even looked out the window. Never puked. We also took one our other dogs with us as well, and I think that made all the difference in the world. So if you have another dog to ride with, that might help. But he still needs to be able to go by himself . Maybe try this. Take your little tike for a short ride, like around the block or equivalent . Give him treats while in the car. Don't take him on a full stomach. But not an overly empty one either. Try to do this everyday. After a bit, find somewhere close by to take him. Hopefully he'll start to associate car rides with fun stuff. Funny I always thought all dogs loved car rides! Every dog I've ever known my whole life has loved car rides! Then I got Jake...reality check. Anyway good luck. Patience and Perseverance, patience and perseverance..


thanks knowing that almost every puppy pukes on their first car ride makes me feel better. And I know this has nothing to do with the puking but I think Rosco is afraid of cars. I took him for a walk today and everytime a car came by he stopped walking and hid behind me. Should I be worried?


----------

